# Brooks pipes? C.B.P pipes?



## jumpinj (Oct 20, 2009)

Does anyone have any info on a old brand of pipe called "Brooks", or another called "C.B.P."?
I think that CPB might be the Continental Briar Pipe company, and I've not seen another "brooks" pipe before.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

jumpinj said:


> Does anyone have any info on a old brand of pipe called "Brooks", or another called "C.B.P."?
> I think that CPB might be the Continental Briar Pipe company, and I've not seen another "brooks" pipe before.


I know what you were looking at.....:tape2:


----------



## jumpinj (Oct 20, 2009)

Davetopay said:


> I know what you were looking at.....:tape2:


There is that Brooks that you mention right now on the popular auction site, I ended up with another Brooks pipe in a small lot of pipes (also from e bay). Mine is a medium size tankard with no stinger. I sanitized it this morning and just smoked a bowl of 1792 flake through it, it seems a very decent smoker.


----------

